

Banks lobby against business-method patents (goaded by one patent) - ashearer
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/15/business/15schumer.html

======
DennisP
Hmm...

> the language of Mr. Schumer’s provision seems aimed at banks or,
> specifically, "a method or corresponding apparatus for performing data
> processing operations used in the practice, administration or management of
> a financial product or service."

It'd be nice if they'd attack business method patents in general, instead of
just trying to carve out a little exception for themselves.

------
jcdreads
It looks like the legislation they lobbied for pertains specifically to "...a
method or corresponding apparatus for performing data processing operations
used in the practice, administration or management of a financial product or
service."

